# name the new green light sound



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

got an opinion about the the new sound that the tesla makes when the light turns green and you just sit there? up to two votes allowed.

have fun.


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Haven't heard the sound. Can someone record it and place it here?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> got an opinion about the the new sound that the tesla makes when the light turns green and you just sit there? up to two votes allowed.


Does it do that on just plain Autopilot or only with FSD?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

dunno. I have FSD. any model with the ability to detect and stop at lights I suppose.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Haven't heard the sound. Can someone record it and place it here?


Sounds just like the "bing" when you put it in drive and don't buckle up but not repetitive, just a single "bing"


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

That’s the same sound of the Xbox game crackdown when you grab an orb.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Bob


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Call it what you want but the real name is park_assist_green.wav


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Tesla should actually change the green light sound. How about a ding instead of a dong?

The green light sound is the same as other sounds.


----------

